

Hour.ly Lets Employers Interview Potential Temp Hires w/ Browser Based Video - thankuz
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/01/hourly-tinychat-trufina-partnerships/

======
jckay
I do not work here. But have a friend who started up a company called Active
Interview - they do a really good job with video based interview.

They actually allow you to write up a bunch of questions and have your
candidates record video responses. Awesome for self selecting people out too.

